# [Gothic 3] Varek töten in Montera



## KimIlSung (24. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Varek töten in Montera*

Hallo,

Der Lagermeister hat mir gesagt ich soll Varek töten, um die Befreiung der Stadt zu beginnen.
Ich hab es schon mehrmals versucht, aber sobald er tot ist, stürmen dutzende Orks in den Raum. Ich kann sie nicht alle töten, nichtmal den Ausgang für eine Flucht erreicht ich mehr, schon bin ich tot.
In Oblivion würde ich ihn vergiften oder warten bis er mal alleine ist, aber in gothic 3 stehen die npcs ja 24h am Tag an der gleichen Stelle, er ist immer vor dem Thron umgeben von seinen Wachen....


----------



## Bloodangel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Varek töten in Montera*

Einfach Varek töten funktioniert auch nicht, Montera befreien ist ein riesen Gemetzel!

Also ich hab als erstes die beiden Wachen am Tor getötet und bin dann in die Stadt. Dann spricht mit dem Oberorksöldner, der sagt dann du wirst als Mörder gesucht, dann hau ihn um und die Revolte beginnt! Die Sklaven, der Wirt. Ford und der Lagermeister helfen dir (zumindest bis sie selbst weggemetzelt sind).

Bleib am besten auf den Platz sonst kann es sein dass der Lagermeister wieder zurück in sein Haus geht!

So hats bei mir auch funktioniert!


----------



## MattRoxx (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Varek töten in Montera*

Glaube irgendwie nicht, das es so gewollt ist, einfach los zu schnätzeln.
Hab bei Montera erst mal nicht weiter gemacht, ich hoffe es gibt noch eine intelligentere Lösung. Wieso sollte man sonst die Mannen in Okara zusammenrufen?
Meine auch das der König sagt, das man mit den Sturm auf Montera noch warten sollte.


----------



## Bloodangel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Varek töten in Montera*



			
				MattRoxx am 24.10.2006 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube irgendwie nicht, das es so gewollt ist, einfach los zu schnätzeln.
> Hab bei Montera erst mal nicht weiter gemacht, ich hoffe es gibt noch eine intelligentere Lösung. Wieso sollte man sonst die Mannen in Okara zusammenrufen?
> Meine auch das der König sagt, das man mit den Sturm auf Montera noch warten sollte.




Ich war noch nicht beim König, aber Montera ist befreit und auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen


----------



## KimIlSung (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Varek töten in Montera*



			
				Bloodangel am 24.10.2006 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MattRoxx am 24.10.2006 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




habs auch im alleingang befreit, aber das war so ein übles gemetzel, das haben die Programmierer sicher nicht so gedacht...


----------



## Bloodangel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Varek töten in Montera*



			
				KimIlSung am 24.10.2006 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> habs auch im alleingang befreit, aber das war so ein übles gemetzel, das haben die Programmierer sicher nicht so gedacht...




War aber auch mal ganz lustig!


----------



## MrWichtel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Varek töten in Montera*

Ich bin im Burginneren auf die Mauer gestiegen und hab auf der Seite mit dem größeren Raum ne wache umgehaun, danach kamen dann Massen von Orks die sich allerdings immer bei den Treppen verklemmt haben und so hatte ich es immer nur so mit 2 - 3 Orks zu tun, die dann nach einander in den tot liefen, Varek war auch dabei 

Die meisten Sklaven sowie der Wirt wurden aber umgebracht.
Der Lagermeister hats aber knapp überlebt.
Ich vermute auch das man eigentlich noch warten sollte weil die Rebellen, die vor der Stadt lagern haben nicht eingegriffen.

Naja wayne war auf jedenfall nen richtig schönes Blutbad, die ganze Burg und die Stadt waren voll mit toten Orks und Sklaven.

btw. die ganzen Ork Waffen bringen ein vermögen


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Varek töten in Montera*

Was mich mal wunder nimmt:
Wo ist dieser Vareck?
Auf dem Thron ist er nicht.


----------



## Xyr0n (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Varek töten in Montera*



			
				McDrake am 24.10.2006 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich mal wunder nimmt:
> Wo ist dieser Vareck?
> Auf dem Thron ist er nicht.




sitzt in der grossen hütte im burginneren,oder im keller.......:/


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Varek töten in Montera*



			
				Xyr0n am 24.10.2006 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 24.10.2006 22:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wie gesagt.. auf dem Thron war er nicht und den Keller hab ich schon ausgeräumt.
uiuiui. Hoffentlich find ich den mal >


----------

